# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voetreflexologie 'verslaafd'

## eduandriesen

Ik ben Edu en door de dagelijkse stress is het voor mijn noodzakelijk om regelmatig te ontstressen. Dit doe ik met behulp van voetreflexologie.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Edu, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik zag de website met een rustgevend muziekje. Is dat je eigen website?

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## orthomol

Hoi Edu, 

Mocht je je kennis uit willen breiden, dan kun je even een kijkje nemen op bijvoorbeeld Total Health Opleidingen. Hoe copleter hoe beter!

----------

